

Fallacy of a just world - mukgupta
https://medium.com/p/8965e2414d5e

======
transfire
Unfortunately there are even worse consequences to this wide-spread false
belief then this article suggests. First, the wealthy tend to use this belief
to justify the large wealth gap between the haves and have-nots. More
generally, and worse still, this belief makes it very easy for evil to be
perpetuated. It can be used as an excuse for doing bad things in the name of
"Justice". And it allows extraordinary corruption b/c it is so hard for just-
minded people to comprehend that people can actually do bad things knowingly.

